

Cloudflare can't find Cloudflare.com - eyeareque
http://i.imgur.com/oGc6GQI.png

======
cranesan
I see cloudflare proudly displaying this page often, claiming that they are
working fine, it's the 'host' that's the issue. This one makes me suspicious.

